# Training Facility Recommendations



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Anyone knows good obedience and agility training facility in the Boston area? Or any recommendations on how to find one?


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Someone had previously recommended Dog Willing in Cambridge to me. I've also heard good things about Pawsitive Dog.

There are also several training clubs in the area - Charles River Dog Training Club, and New England Dog Training Club.


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

Thank you for the recommendations. I have looked at these two training clubs previously and was interested in their classes. Unfortunately at the time, it seems only virtual classes are possible at NEDTC and CRDTC stopped offering classes. I will contact them to find out more about their plans for the future.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Maybe you can see if an instructor is willing to come do individual lessons at your home. That’s what we are doing now. We are signed up for virtual/outside group classes starting early spring once the weather warms up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

